# 2004 Gmc Envoy Xl Tow A 25rss?



## badgertom

Hello all. My wife and I are negotiating with a dealership in Wisconsin to purchase a 2007 25 RSS. We really like the trailer, but we are curious about towing it with a 2004 Envoy XL. This is a V6 with the heavy duty trailering package. We would use a weight distribution hitch.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.

Badgertom.


----------



## albion

That is a whole lot of trailer for that TV. Towing that much weight with a V6 could really be a problem. I looked up your rating and it is only 5000lbs. My 21rs weighs in at 5050 loaded.

Good luck


----------



## mswalt

> That is a whole lot of trailer for that TV


I have to agree. I'm no expert, but I do believe you'd be pushing your limits, if, in fact, not over them. I pulled a 26RS with a 1/2 ton Burb with the 5.3 and it struggled.

Please do some more research.

BTW, welcome to Outbackers. We're glad to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## bill_pfaff

Welcome aboard.

Agree with the others. I'm pulling a 25RSS with a 1500 Suburban and I do it very carefully. Would be happier with something a little beefier but I'm getting by.

If the dealer is telling you you can tow with your vehicle I'd watch out for him and everything else he is telling you.

Good luck and please check back if you are unsure of anything. You will probably find someone here that has already experienced most any problem you may encounter and so can help you through it before it ends up costing you $$$$$$ or becomes a nightmare.


----------



## campmg

Welcome to Outbackers.

It's probably not what you want to hear since the 25RSS is the nicest Outback but you may not have enough TV. I towed mine with a Yukon 5.3L V8. It got the job done but I never felt totally secure so upgraded to a 3/4 ton Yukon XL.

I haven't checked the specs on your truck so don't know the wheelbase but even with the XL version it may be too short. Couple that with a V6 and you'll be hurting towing a trailer that weights over 5,000 pounds.

Glad you're here and asking the right questions.

Mitch


----------



## WIOutbacker

I'm afraid I have to agree with everyone else. You maybe be able to pull the trailer with your vehicle, but it's going to be a struggle for it, and it's not going to be very much fun for you. Especially if you live in the western part of the state.

Take care,
John


----------



## Fanatical1

I tow a 26KBRS which has the same dry weight of the 25RSS which is 5370#s. You will add somewhere
around 800 - 1000 pounds of gear and propane ect.... I tiow with a suburban which is rated for 7200 pounds
and found that I am underpowered.

Good luck with your choices....

Mark


----------



## GoVols

No one has even mentioned GVWR or payload capacity. I'm afraid you'll be woefully short. Check the sticker on the doorpost of the Envoy. It should tell you your maximum weight or the payload capacity of the vehicle. The tongue weight of the trailer, plus propane, plus battery, plus weight distribution hitch, plus passengers, plus cargo . . . . .

you get the picture. Sorry.


----------



## skippershe

Hi badgertom
















to Outbackers! 

You're getting very sound advice here...we just want your family and everyone else on the road to stay safe









Good for you for asking questions...so many unknowingly wind up with the wrong towing combination


----------



## Justman

I'll jump on the well-informed and experienced band wagon and say the same as everyone else...

Don't do it! Your towing experience will be a nightmare!

The short wheel base will contribute to sway and the V6 will be under-powered. Like others, I tow with the 5.3 and I really wish I had more umph...

The 25RS-S is a great camper!







but it'll be really, really heavy behind the Envoy.

Have fun in your search and welcome to the site!


----------



## Ghosty

NO:

First -- the NHTSA recommends that you utilize the 80% rule for safely towing. Meaning take 80% of whatever figure that the manufacturer gives you for towing and thats the safety margin.

According to the manufacturer -- your towing is 4800 lbs. The trailer (although it says 5380) will weigh in after batteries and propane and "things" at 6000 and totally loaded is can carry up to 7015 ... the 5380 is just bascially the tires, shell, frame, and wood... no batteries .. no W/D hitch ... no propane ..

80% of 4800 is 3840 -- so 3840 would be what the NHTSA says that you can safely tow... instead you are looking at almost 6000 !!!

OUTBACK Specs

Your truck has gross vehicle weight rating (lbs) 6,400, curb weight (lbs) 4,968, gross trailer weight braked (lbs) 4,800 leaving a max payload (lbs) of 1,430...

So take the 1430 - two adults = 1050 lbs - trailer hitch (400) = 650 lbs ...

So you have 650 pounds of stuff -- to inlcude gas and extra pax ... that you can put into the vehcile -- take 80% of 650 and that leave 520 ounds of "stuff", gas, food, extra pax you can safely carry...

And lets face it -- I really don't think that its transmission is built to carry ... at highway speeds .. something that is 128% of its MAXIMUM capacity ...

sorry for being gthe bearer of bad news but you don't only have thesafety of your family and your property to think about but also the guy in front of you that suddenly stopped and now you are trying to stop 2 TONS of momentum with brakes designed to stop a 6 cylinder car...

plus -- if you happen to get in an accident and you are over your tolerances ... not only can the insurance company refuse to pay the damages .. but you could be looking at fines and penalties ...

Its a great trailer -- i would just geta 1/2 ton at least to pull it...

best of luck

just my opinion

GHOSTY

PS -- If you pulled up in a 1966 Volkswagen with a bad clutch and no brakes your dealer would still tell you "NO PROBLEM"...


----------



## 3LEES

I have a bit of good news. Your tow rating is 5900 lbs for a 2004 Envoy XL.

However, that is not enough to make this a good setup. I owned a 2005 Envoy. I thought I could tow my 21RS with it. So we bought the camper.

I towed the 21RS with the Envoy.....once. From the dealer to my house. A week later I traded for a 2005 Sierra 1500. I never even took the camper on the interstate with the Envoy. For me, it was a towing nightmare.

With the Sierra, we do fine. It's a fairly good match.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but you will REGRET buying that camper with the intent of towing it with an Envoy. You will need to either pick a lighter camper, or upgrade your tow vehicle.



Ghosty said:


> PS -- If you pulled up in a 1966 Volkswagen with a bad clutch and no brakes your dealer would still tell you "NO PROBLEM"...


"Hey, with a good Weight Distribution Hitch, it'll work just fine."









Sound familiar?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I tow a 23RS (shorter, lighter) with my F150 Supercrew 5.4l with 3.55 gears. That trailer, at times, is all my truck can handle. I too orginally wanted a 25RSS after I dropped down from looking at the bigger Outbacks but realized it would be pushing it too far for my pickup. I would just echo what everyone else here has said. Too little TV, too much trailer.

-CC


----------



## Rubrhammer

Glad you found us. You're getting some experienced answers here.
You have the XL and state that you have a v-6. Are you sure what engine you have? The XL can be equiped with a 5.3 v-8 but the standard engine is a 4.2, I-6. If you have a v engine it is a 5.3 v8. However that still won't help you as others have pointed out the load limit issues. 
That is unfortunate because the Envoy is a nice vehicle and I'm sure you like it. Would a smaller trailer fit your needs or would you be able to swing a bigger TV? I hope you're able to find a match to your needs.
Bob


----------



## ProEdge

Badgertom..
Gotta agree bigtime with all the ladies and gents here..
The 25rss is a sweet unit, to tow it safely, you really need a vehicle with a larger wheelbase and a V8 to say the least..
Look at this way, you get to shop for a new TV..
Cheers..


----------



## bweiler

Probably not exactly the news you are looking for, but better to get those opinions now than later! I concur with everyone else. We have a 25RSS and it is plenty for the Durango. Without the hensley it got a little squirrely on the highway. Best of luck and welcome!

Brett


----------



## Raymond

I'm curious what axle ratio you have? It is either a 3.42 or 3.73. The default axle for your vehicle is the 3.42 which is best for a large pop up trailer but not much beyond that. Either way, you will without question be overloaded for that setup. I had the same Envoy and towed a Trail-Lite trailer that weighed 3800 lbs loaded and it was a struggle for the engine. The engine you have is a Vortec line 6 and although very powerful @ 275 horsepower, it is a late bloomer due to its double overhead cam design. It needs to be revved high to develop that horsepower. Since I have the experience with the same vehicle setup, I had to chime in to give you the facts. The trailer you're considering is great, but you will have to either upgrade your vehicle or get a lighter unit. Hope this helps and good luck!

Ray


----------

